# Confused about low TSH and RAI treament



## disneyfanforever (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I am new posting here but have been lurking on the boards so much that I feel like I know some of you guys.

I was diagnosed with Graves last July, and am scheduled to have RAI Tuesday as I am allergic to the medications.

Everything I am reading about the RAI treatment talks about getting off synthoid (or something like that) and becoming hypo prior to getting RAI so the TSH levels are high for better absorption. I am completely confused. I am hyper and have such a low TSH that it is not readable along with high T3 and T4 levels. I thought the RAI treatment was supposed to help with those. Why would I have a high TSH and need the RAI? My endo has not mentioned me taking anything to inflate my TSH.

Any advice would be so appreciated. I am driving myself crazy on the internet with this stuff. Thank you so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

disneyfanforever said:


> Hi, I am new posting here but have been lurking on the boards so much that I feel like I know some of you guys.
> 
> I was diagnosed with Graves last July, and am scheduled to have RAI Tuesday as I am allergic to the medications.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, you should be taken off your antithyroid meds if that is what you were on.

Please call your doctor and get this clarified as you don't want to mess up the RAI.

Low TSH and high FT3 and FT4 is hyper and that means you will have a rapid uptake of the radioactive material which is good.

You may be confusing RAIU (radioactive uptake) with RAI (radioactive iodine.) The first is a scan, the second is to wipe out the thyroid. In the first one, if you are hypo and you are on thyroxine replacement to treat that hypo, you must go off for 8 weeks or else the scan will be messed up.

On the Second one which you are having I strongly urge you to call your doctor and get the instructions straight. Or call the radiology department where you are to have the RAI and have them give you instructions.

Welcome and good luck!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/LuLu1471/WelcomeGroupSmiley.gif[/IMG]


----------



## disneyfanforever (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.

I have not been on thyroid meds (methamazole?) since last September so I am good with that. I have to have an uptake and scan next week Tuesday and Wednesday so they can look at it before they provide me with the treatment (they said I had to have a new one since I haven't had one since last August). They said they will be able to give the radioactive iodine treatment to me on Wednesday as well.

Maybe I am getting confused by reading thyroid cancer instructions for rai treatment. From what I can tell, my thyroid is hungry for iodine since I am hyper (low TSH, high T3, high T4). Is that correct?

I really appreciate the help, and thank you for the welcome to the boards.


----------

